# Shots fired at CFB Kingston



## Thompson_JM (11 Jun 2013)

This has been relayed to me through a few people posted there. 

Apparently there were shots fired near the officers mess. Base was on lockdown for some time. According to my friends there, the lockdown has been lifted, but some are saying the shooter is still at large. 

Stay safe to everyone there, and I hope there were no casualties.


----------



## MikeL (11 Jun 2013)

http://www.thewhig.com/2013/06/11/lockdown-lifted-at-cfb-kingston



> CFB KINGSTON
> Lockdown lifted at CFB Kingston
> Tuesday, June 11, 2013 4:24:38 EDT PM
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (11 Jun 2013)

http://www.thewhig.com/2013/06/11/lockdown-lifted-at-cfb-kingston

KINGSTON - 


> Kingston Police won't confirm or deny reports that a shooting took place at CFB Kingston on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Shortly before 3 p.m. Kingston Police were called to the end of Signal Avenue on the south side of the military base near the Vimy Officers Mess to assist the military police with what was described as an 'incident.'
> 
> ...



And with that, it's time to caution against speculation and rumours.


----------



## Loachman (11 Jun 2013)

Intentionally humorous, but, as events later proved, tasteless comment revoked.


----------



## Jammer (11 Jun 2013)

You clowns do realize there was a fatality right?


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Jun 2013)

If you're correct Jammer, that is sad news indeed.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Jun 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You clowns do realize there was a fatality right?



Nobody does until there's an official announcement, unfortunately. So you get the gallows humour that ensues to break tension...


----------



## Jammer (11 Jun 2013)

Gallows humour has it's place....but not in this instance.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 Jun 2013)

The latest from the Whig-Standard. Re-Produced under the usual caveats of the Copyright Act.



> CFB KINGSTON
> Lockdown lifted at CFB Kingston
> Tuesday, June 11, 2013 8:20:30 EDT P
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jun 2013)

I've noticed when it's  military only investigating a death like this they don't often say the soldier committed suicide.

Sad news for the family.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Jun 2013)

Mods, thanks for deleting my inappropriate comment. (made when it seemed like an innocuous random gunshot).

Sad news indeed.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Jun 2013)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Jun 2013)

Agreed Jim. 

Sad news out of Kingston today.


----------



## poinf (12 Jun 2013)




----------



## MilEME09 (12 Jun 2013)

The Admins at Military Minds reported on their face book page that the incident at CFB Kingston involved one of their own.

R.I.P


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jun 2013)

RIP to the fallen and condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jun 2013)

Sad ....

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends


----------



## Tralax (12 Jun 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone affected by this tragedy.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2013)

From CKWS TV (link from FB)

"CFB Kingston Public Affairs ID's soldier who died on the base yesterday as Capt. Patrick Rushowick. He was with CFB Kingston Engineering Support Squadron. No hometown given."

https://www.facebook.com/CKWSTV/posts/10151706340810329


----------



## gunner679 (12 Jun 2013)

Pat is from Yorkton, Saskatchewan where his mother/father and sister lives. I have known pat since we were young in cubs. The world lost one of the good guys today.. As for what happened i think its best i dont mention anything as i only have heard bits of this and that and its hard getting any info from anybody about his death atm.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Jun 2013)

I went to RMC with Pat, he was a really good guy and I am very shocked and sorry for his family


----------



## skyhigh10 (13 Jun 2013)

My deepest condolences to the family and friends of Capt. Rushowick.  :yellow:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jun 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> From CKWS TV (link from FB)
> 
> "CFB Kingston Public Affairs ID's soldier who died on the base yesterday as Capt. Patrick Rushowick. He was with CFB Kingston Engineering Support Squadron. No hometown given."
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CKWSTV/posts/10151706340810329



Link is broken now Moe....


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Link is broken now Moe....



Maybe they were requested to remove it.   :dunno:


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2013)

This from another Kingston-area media outlet:





> Military Police have released the name of the man killed in the shooting incident at CFB Kingston Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Captain P.A.C. (Patrick) Rushowick was a member of CFB Kingston Engineering Support Squadron.
> 
> ...


----------



## ex-Highlander (13 Jun 2013)

RIP Captain Rushowick.    So sad to hear we've lost yet another brother by his own hand....

I found a story from a couple of years ago that mentions Pat.  http://www.yorktonnews.com/article/20110825/YORKTONNEWS0101/308259999/-1/YORKTONNEWS/emotional-unveiling-touches-home


----------



## gothicangelwings1 (14 Jun 2013)

This Soldier is Pat,  our family has know for a very long time.  My boys were in Cubs and Scouts with him.He comes from a very good caring family who not only helps the community but other disaster area's around the world.  This is a SHOCK to the families involved and the many friends this man has. Rest In Peace Pat, you have definitely left your mark in this world.  Your smiles, generosity, kindness, selflessness and always kind to those who others were not, a true friend, this is a rarity in this world.  You will always be in our hearts and always on our minds.  We will miss you more than you know.  The world has lost a true hero to mankind.  Bye for now Pat, we will see your smile one day once again. I am for one glad that my family got to know you.


----------



## wannabe SF member (14 Jun 2013)

I knew Pat, he was a good guy and a pleasure to work with. He had a one hell of a sense of humor and he always had movie references to crank out in every situation, often obscure but always hilarious. I'll miss him a lot.

RIP Pat.


----------

